
Venezuelans Are Seeking a Haven in Crypto Coins as Crisis Rages - mathgenius
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-06-15/venezuelans-are-seeking-a-haven-in-crypto-coins-as-crisis-rages?utm_content=tech&utm_campaign=socialflow-organic&utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=social&cmpid%3D=socialflow-twitter-tech
======
coldtea
The majority of Venezuelans neither know, nor care for crypto coins, primarily
because they don't have money in any form in the first place (and they never
had that much to begin with, even before the crisis).

It says here: "Bitcoin trading volume in Venezuela jumped to $1.3 million this
week".

This just shows how insignificant this is. These are the kind of money a
supermarket located in a good spot can make in Latin America in a day, much
less in a week.

